# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τα πρώτα μου timbrado!!!

## amaidonis

Το Σάββατο, εκτός από την ευκαιρία που είχα να συναντήσω πολλούς φίλους και να γνωρίσω και καινούριους συγχομπίστες, είχα τη ΧΑΡΑ να αποκτήσω και ένα ζευγάρι από τα ξακουστά timbrado!!!

Με λαχτάρα περίμενα να ξημερώσει η Κυριακή για να ακούσω το νέο μου φιλαράκι.

Η φωνή (σε ένταση και μελωδικότητα) καθώς και τα γυρίσματα είναι απλά ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΑ!!!

Αν και δεν είμαι καθόλου έμπειρος στα timbrado, θα έλεγα οτι έχει σχεδόν την ένταση της γαλιάντρας σε κάποιες φάσεις και τη γλυκύτητα του αηδονιού! Είμαι πραγματικά ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ!!!

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο geog87* που μου τα χάρισε και θα προσπαθήσω να τα διατηρήσω και να τα αναπαράγω ακόμη και φέτος!!!  :winky: 


Αποστόλης

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να τα χαίρεσαι Αποστόλη !!!
Φαίνεται η αγάπη σου από τον ενθουσιασμό που καταλαβαίνω διαβάζοντας τα λόγια σου !!!
Μπράβο και στον geog87 (όνομα να υποθέσω Γιώργος?) ... να έχεις πάντα επιτυχίες και να συνεχίσεις να δίνει χαρά και σε άλλο κόσμο !!!
Καλή συνέχεια και στους δύο και με το καλό η φετινή σεζόν να φέρει αναπαραγωγικές επιτυχίες !!!

----------


## serafeim

Πολυ ομορφα!!!
Μπραβο στον Γιωργο, μπραβο και σε σενα ομως!!!
Αντε καλα κελαηδισματα και καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος να εχεις φιλε μου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Συγχαρητήρια για το νέο σου πουλάκι! Να το χαίρεσαι και να σε συντροφεύει για πολλά χρόνια! Μπράβο στο Γιώργο για την κίνησή του!!

----------


## stefos

Καλό ριζικά ,καλά ακούσματα ,να τα προσεχείς !

----------


## kostas13

καλοριζικα κ να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## mai_tai

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Γιωργο για την κινηση του να σου εμπιστευθει το πουλακι-κ σε σενα Αποστολη καλοριζικος ο φιλαρακος σου

----------


## geog87

Να τα χαίρεσαι Αποστόλη. Είμαι σιγουρος οτι τα πουλάκια θα ειναι ευτυχισμενα κοντά σου!!!καλες αναπαραγωγές!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Αποστόλη να τα χαίρεσαι .

----------


## e2014

να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! μπραβο και στον γιωργο για την κινηση του βεβαια!!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Αποστολη και να μιμηθεις την κινηση που σου εγινε ,σε παιδια που θα κρινεις στο μελλον οτι το αξιζουν !

----------


## amaidonis

> Να τα χαιρεσαι Αποστολη και να μιμηθεις την κινηση που σου εγινε ,σε παιδια που θα κρινεις στο μελλον οτι το αξιζουν !



Ευχαριστώ! ...και *Εννοείται!!!*  :winky:

----------


## petran

Να σου ζησουν Αποστολη,να τα χαιρεσαι.Πιστευω οτι απο κελαιδισμα θα τα καταευχαριστηθείς.
Ξερω πόσο μερακλης εισαι και πόσο αγαπας τα πουλακια,τα ψαρια κτλ.
Θελω με την ευκαιρια,να σου ζητησω συγνωμη που "χάθηκα".
Για οποιον απορει,ο Αποστολης μου ειχε χαρισει ενα κοινο καναρινακι (το οποιο κ εγω ειχα χαρισει εκτος φορουμ,ενω βεβαια ειχα ενημερωσει τον Αποστολη),και εγω εκανα αυτο που κοροιδευα.Χαθηκα,δεν τον πηρα ουτε ενα τηλεφωνο.
Λοιπον Αποστολη καλη χρονιά,και πολλά πολλά τιμπραντακια σου ευχομαι.
Και εγω με ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο ειμαι και ετοιμαζομαι πρωτα ο Θεός για την πρωτη μου αναπαραγωγη.Γεια χαρα.

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!!

----------


## XRTSS

Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλαρακι και καλες γεννητουρες να εχεις!!! Μαζι σου θα ειναι βασιλιαδες τα πουλακια!

----------


## jimk1

Να τα χαιρεσε και καλες αναπαραγωγες

----------


## NIKOSP

Φιλαρακι να τα χαιρεσαι και καλους απογονους!!!!!

Οσο για το αλλο το φιλαρακι μου  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## amaidonis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τις ευχές σας!!!

Δείτε 




 πως ξυπνάμε πλέον κάθε πρωί!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα ... να τα χαίρεσαι και πάλι με υγεία και να τα δεις κάποτε γονείς! 
Ελπίζω και εύχομαι την χαρά που σου έδωσε ο Γιώργος να την δώσεις και εσύ σε άλλα άτομα ...
Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν !!

----------


## Soulaki

Αυτη ειναι φωναρααααα, μιλάμε.
Να σου ζήσουν, καλο ριζικά.

----------


## nikolaslo

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλακια σου.... Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο στον Γιωργο

----------

